# And we have a baby!!!!!!!



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Sideswipe and Firestorm now introduce their first baby, ever: Fluff Ball! Okay...I have no official name yet for the fid. Give me a few days, LOL.

The first successful picture of the floofy fid: 

IMG_2739 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

and the one I just took, after chasing mom off the nest:

IMG_2741 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Two eggs to go and counting!!!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! Its a little cuteness overload! Hope it all goes well for them !! Please,keep us updated ! Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the first baby!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable!! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

OM goodness. What a little birdie he is. Congratulations on your first fid kid.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats!! It looks like a whiteface!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I can't wait to pull the chick(s) for hand feeding. Been almost 5-6 years since I last handfed! Making sure I do my research and have the basics in stock!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Exciting times! I love the babies &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yay! I agree, looks like a whiteface


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! An adorable little fid for you to love...Keep us up on him/her


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the most recent picture:

IMG_2742 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

I'm glad mom and dad seem to be caring for the baby okay. I was a bit worried as baby is their first chick


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Dad looks very protective  Can't wait to see the cutie's progress!


----------



## eddieparrot5 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh wow! Congrats!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

So far it seems it's just the one baby. The other eggs would have hatched by now. I already have someone set up to adopt this fid. She took in Bluestreak and Jitterbug when I had to re-home them and she's excited to see the new baby  

Will have new pictures soon. I pull the fid for hand feeding next week. Yeek!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like if the baby moved away from the eggs the parents did too. Can you candle them?


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Congrats on your new baby!!!! That is so exciting!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> It looks like if the baby moved away from the eggs the parents did too. Can you candle them?


Unfortunately I never candled them this time around. My flashlight is dying a horrible death. A new one is on the list for next year's must purchase nursery items  

And thank you everyone for the congrats! I pull baby for hand feeding in 4 more days. Baby is HUGE compared to day one! Can't wait for him/her to start growing feathers !!

*More baby pix:*

Excuse the mess. I have to clean the nest box soon.

IMG_2745 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And here's mom (Firestorm) being ultra protective. You can see baby under her left wing 

IMG_2744 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------

